# Gage Roads Lager



## Vlad the Pale Aler (31/5/05)

This new Fremantle brewed lager was released recently at various beer friendly outlets around Perth and Freo, including Clancys (Freo) where I had a taste at the weekend.
First let me say that I am not a lager brewer or drinker except for the occasional slurp of the good stuff, Urqul, Budvar et al. So this is from an ale drinkers view.
Advertising itself as an all malt lager is maybe a swipe at the sucrose megaswills that we all love to hate, but is an enticing introduction. Unfortunately this is as good as it gets.
Yes there is malt at first taste, after letting it warm up a bit, but no hop aroma, no head retention, then as it has passed down the gullet there is an acrid bitterness in the finish without any discernable hop flavour, and the mouth is left with an unpleasant bitterness. Have they used a high alpha bittering hop ( Dare I say POR ?) at the start for economy or are they aiming this beer at those who would not normally try a craft brewed beer and are used to generic Aussie lager, because thats what it tastes like.
The brewers of this beer are well experienced are are capable of better, which makes me wonder what kind of marketing strategy are they up to.
Thumbs down.


----------



## barfridge (1/6/05)

Thats dissapointing to hear. You would have thought the market for crap bland lagers would be pretty much saturated by now.


----------



## sinkas (1/6/05)

Yeh that's great to see antoher brewery really pushing the boundaries...!
How about a Guage Roads Tripple?

Cheers

Case


----------



## Ash in Perth (1/6/05)

So gage roads has finally released the lager. I know they were having a few problems with the bottling line a few weeks back. I had a taste of the lager from the tanks and i thought it was actually quite good. It was nice and malty, with some subtle hop notes. POR hops were not used at all, when i was there they were using a noble. 

Keep in mind havent tasted it from bottle or keg yet.


----------



## deebee (4/6/05)

I have just started on a sixpack intended for the footy tonight and I reckon it's pretty good. It is a lot more bitter than aussie lager drinkers will be expecting but I found it to be a very pleasing bitterness well matched with good strong maltiness up front. It is not as crisp as you might expect a lager to be and I agree that it could do with some more hops in the aroma, but it is definitely a noble scent and taste about it. I would say they are trying to pitch it in some middle ground compromising between what aussies have drunk in the past and what somee are learning to drink now. I reckon it's alright.

Plans are to release a mild and a pale ale (English) later this year. The pale is said to be very nice.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (4/6/05)

DB
but how is it compared to, oh lets say, a nice warm litre of starter?


----------



## deebee (4/6/05)

No comparison. 


Mmmmmmm bready.


----------



## deadly (1/7/05)

This was in yesterdays paper - still havent tried it yet 

View attachment gage_road.pdf


----------



## pbrosnan (1/7/05)

Hey Deadly,
Which paper was that? They appear have a very strong beer focus. Pity the West doesn't have something similiar and then I might consider buying (note "might"). I had GR lager and thought it was rather ale like.


----------



## deadly (1/7/05)

pbrosnan
it was in the "Fresh" section of the West Australian
also mentions a beer dinner in july by WA brewers association to introduce the public and publicans to some of the craft beers available-which sounds interesting.
I like liquid diets :chug:


----------



## kook (1/7/05)

pbrosnan said:


> Hey Deadly,
> Which paper was that? They appear have a very strong beer focus. Pity the West doesn't have something similiar and then I might consider buying (note "might"). I had GR lager and thought it was rather ale like.
> [post="65740"][/post]​



Vic Crossland writes up something beer related at least once a week in the West Australian.


----------



## ausdb (1/7/05)

deadly said:


> This was in yesterdays paper - still havent tried it yet
> [post="65731"][/post]​



Interesting to note the bit about JS latest strong ales as well using 1968 ESB or similar


----------



## Thommo (17/4/07)

Beer Gurus.

I had a mate tell me on the weekend that this was now his favourite beer, and he was wondering if I could brew something similar.

Trouble is, I have no idea where to start when attempting a clone.

I'm guessing Pils Malt as a base and some Carapils, but I have no idea about where to start with the hopping schedule. When I tried it I didn't think there was any POR in it.

Anyone have any idea of where I can start my experimenting?

Cheers,
Thommo.

EDIT:
Should have read that article before I posted.

New Zealand Hallertau for the hops. I'll give that a go, probably try my first bittered to 35 IBU's.

In the artcle they mention a colour of "Munich Gold". Is this a hint that I should put some Munich in there? Also, any suggestions for yeast. If not, I'll probably just go with 34/70 for convenience.

Cheers again,
Thommo


----------



## Hargie (17/4/07)

....i had one on the weekend and they need to be congratulated.....

....for making an 'all malt lager' with Hallertau taste so bland....

....this beer has nothing....except chill haze....

....if nothing else the presentation of the beer should match the snazzy labels and marketing....

....it doesn't....


----------



## BottleBitch (17/4/07)

Thommo said:


> Beer Gurus.
> 
> I had a mate tell me on the weekend that this was now his favourite beer, and he was wondering if I could brew something similar.
> 
> ...




Hi Tommo,

For the Grist Go pils, munich, vennia, wheat, crystal and a touch of choc wheat. 

and hops NZ Hallertau aroma and Hallertau Pacfic.

and yeah stick with 34/70

Cheers


----------



## sinkas (18/4/07)

Dont make any brewing decisions based on that journalisits prose, while I am sure he likes the idea of brewing the beer he guzzells at a rate, I doubt he really understands it.


----------



## ibast (27/5/09)

Digging up an old thread here, but I recently tired two Gage roads beers.

the first case I bought was the IPA. I wouldn't call it an IPA myself, just an Ale. Nice enough drop but border line as to whether it was worth the $50/case asking price. It could really do with some bitterness.

The second case was the Premium Lager. I don't know how I am going to get through the case. I rate it somewhere between Tooheys New and VB.

These guys need to learn how to use hops. And stay away from dry enzyme on premium beers thank you.


----------



## KingPython (27/5/09)

Dan Murphys had a 50% off bin and had singles of Gage Roads IPA for 95c. No hop bitterness at all.


----------



## Katherine (27/5/09)

The IPA is nice on a hot summers day...


----------



## bum (27/5/09)

I tried the Gage Roads IPA last weekend and wanted to punch it in the face. Very disappointing.


----------

